
I like my desk unorganised and messy - anurag619
https://medium.com/@kanurag/why-i-like-my-desk-unorganised-and-messy-373ee61bfe0b
======
jonballant
Refreshing break from the constant mention that a desk needs to be clean.
While I am someone who typically likes an organized workspace, I find there
are too many articles nowadays that dismiss any other workspace. This is
unfair as everyone works better in different scenarios and settings, just like
everyone learns differently in school.

~~~
anurag619
Just the exact thought I had when I wrote this article. Cheers!

